# WKC 137 Standard Poodle Porn



## cavon

Enjoy!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Oh my heart beat still, it's like being right back there!! Can't get enough of this hot poodle stuff!!_ More, more, more_--you know you wanna! Absolutely GREAT photos, girlfriend! :thumb:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

That silver is totally floating my boat. I have heard a lot about this dog, so nice to finally get to see him.


----------



## AngelsMommy

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> That silver is totally floating my boat. I have heard a lot about this dog, so nice to finally get to see him.


I totally agree! I love seeing other colors in the ring and want more! It is time for a red to win at WKC, so maybe at WKC138 Arreau?  It would be wonderful to have one of our red breeders to bring it on home here! I love REDS! It might have something to do with my own flame hair. lol


----------



## Chagall's mom

* I am so wrapped up in London!:love2: He is such an amazing dog! *


----------



## brownlikewoah

nice pictures! Can anyone tell me where the silver is from? I like daydreaming


----------



## outwest

Chagall's mom said:


> * I am so wrapped up in London!:love2: He is such an amazing dog! *


Is that second picture London's son?? I was trying to figure out which one he was. He won an award of merit. 

Poodles win mostly on movement. At least, that's what I have been told. They must move well. Some of the others look nicer when standing still, but when they move he takes them down.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I really really love that white dog.


----------



## Chagall's mom

brownlikewoah said:


> nice pictures! Can anyone tell me where the silver is from? I like daydreaming


Crystal Gallant Standard Poodles

GCH Chrystal's Totally Chromed Out 
Breed: Poodle (Standard)
Sex: Dog
AKC: PR 09648204
Date of Birth: December 24, 2006
Breeder: Dr Mary Sanders & Darla Hancock
Sire: Ch Kaylans Moments Of Glory
Dam: Ch Chrystal Leyna Cleo Evelyn
Owner: Dr Mary Sanders & Darla Hancock


----------



## Chagall's mom

Some fun viewing!:smile:


----------



## outwest

Thanks for more videos! he he he. Can never have enough.  

Turns out London's son did not show. That's why I couldn't find him.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo

What beutiful poodles... Can only think of two word to describe "Sexy Beast" lol 
Thanks for posting the poodle porn... I am so addicted... Is there a 12 step program for this?! Ha


----------



## farleysd

Yes thank you for posting the video! BUT,,,,,,,,, I must say it is just one more reminder of how much weight I must lose! LOL

I was told that there was a very large wide shot of my Butt!!! LOL just did not realize how much IT stared into the camera! LOL

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## farleysd

It would be nice to see anouther red shown at Westminster. I beleive that Cello is the only red to have been there to date.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## Chagall's mom

farleysd said:


> I was told that there was a very large wide shot of my Butt!!! LOL just did not realize how much IT stared into the camera! LOL
> Terry
> Farleys D Standard


But I was there and everything I saw looked_ good _from the back!!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Farleysd was that you and your red or was it an apricot, I usually can't tell the difference! Absolutely GORGEOUS! I checked your website, but it seems outdated. Are you still very active in breeding and showing poodles? 

I want to see MORE of you and your dogs!!! 

Rebecca


----------



## farleysd

Hey Chagall's mom 

I see that nice line up of Standard poodle behind's in your post! They look great! So much better than my behind did! LOL

You know it is so nice to have met you!



Hi Rebecca: Yes, I am still actively breeding and showing my red and apricot standards. The one I showed this year was Xena, she is a deep apricot girl. Years ago I showed a red boy at Westminster. 

My web site is way out of date. My partner designed and managed our web site (with the help and guidance of a papillon friend), but a few years back he had a medical problem and lost about 25% of his memory,,,,,, regretfully managing the web page was one of the things he lost. Hopefully he will relearn how to do it.

Xena is in heat now and will be bred in about two weeks!

Terry 
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------

